# Hydor CO2 NRG Natural Advanced - Questions/Modifications



## attackonthebass (Aug 3, 2013)

just purchased one of these off of ebay for $30.00, I know people say to not waste money with a paintball Co2 setup.

but for now, I'd just like to have a cheap pressurized system until I can save up some cash for a real regulator. This DIY sugar/yeast thing is getting old and I can't get it to last as long as other people have mentioned. My Co2 levels are all over the place and I don't think my fish or my plants like it. I've put noisy diffusers in my tank to disperse the bubbles and they're an eyesore.











I built this DIY system and it worked really well, but the powerhead is drawing water into the bubble counter and Im fearful that I'm going to come home one day with this stuff all over my kitchen/

I've tried making the recipe with several different types of sugar, yeast, and changed up the suggestive mixture only to have the thing work for a week or so. 

So I'm moving on to pressurized


I"ve read on other forums that this can be hooked up to a rechargeable Co2 canister



""Here we have adapted it onto a 3.5kg Bottle available from Aquotix.
We have adapted the Hydor NRG Pressure Reducer""











I would love to have this setup, however it doens't look like the same regulator that I purchased, unless someone purchased it and modified it to fit onto a large Co2 tank, but this is ideally what I want to have. I'd prefer to NOT purchase any paintball tanks if I don't have to, but I'll have to wait and see what I get once my package arrives.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Looks like the same regulator without the gauges and possibly a new fitting to accept larger tank.Good luck with it all.
Do you have a drop checker to keep track of the co2 level?That and a timer to turn solenoid on and off are pretty necessary.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Does this setup come with the PB tank? The top pic will only fit a PB tank. The bottom pic tank doesn't even quite look like a CGA 320 standard valve, but could be wrong and your reg would have to be modified.

There is absolutely nothing wrong with a PB setup, it just depends on the regulator. The ones that have specifically been built to work on PB tanks just seem to fail after a relatively short amount of time. You can check reviews or go to any other planted tank website and ask how they have worked and you'll get quite a mixed bag. This is the only place I would trust one Aquarium CO2 Regulator | Green Leaf Aquariums . I have a PB tank that I keep full and use as a back-up in case I run out and unable to get to the shop that fills my CO2 bottles. But...I have an adapter that converts to CGA 320 and allows me to use the PB tank on any of my regulators. Its a 24oz tank and would be great for tanks of say 30 or below.

Going less expensive or cheap is not always bad if it works for you. If not the money you spent is wasted and it just ends up costing much more than just biting the initial bullet. The crux of the system is the regulator. Go cheap there and the syaing, "you get what you pay for" will usually bite you.


----------



## attackonthebass (Aug 3, 2013)

coralbandit said:


> Looks like the same regulator without the gauges and possibly a new fitting to accept larger tank.Good luck with it all.
> Do you have a drop checker to keep track of the co2 level?That and a timer to turn solenoid on and off are pretty necessary.


I already have a drop checker, going to look into a solenoid so I'm not wasting Co2 or overdosing my tank.


----------



## attackonthebass (Aug 3, 2013)

jrman83 said:


> Does this setup come with the PB tank? The top pic will only fit a PB tank. The bottom pic tank doesn't even quite look like a CGA 320 standard valve, but could be wrong and your reg would have to be modified.
> 
> There is absolutely nothing wrong with a PB setup, it just depends on the regulator. The ones that have specifically been built to work on PB tanks just seem to fail after a relatively short amount of time. You can check reviews or go to any other planted tank website and ask how they have worked and you'll get quite a mixed bag. This is the only place I would trust one Aquarium CO2 Regulator | Green Leaf Aquariums . I have a PB tank that I keep full and use as a back-up in case I run out and unable to get to the shop that fills my CO2 bottles. But...I have an adapter that converts to CGA 320 and allows me to use the PB tank on any of my regulators. Its a 24oz tank and would be great for tanks of say 30 or below.
> 
> Going less expensive or cheap is not always bad if it works for you. If not the money you spent is wasted and it just ends up costing much more than just biting the initial bullet. The crux of the system is the regulator. Go cheap there and the syaing, "you get what you pay for" will usually bite you.


The 2nd tank is a 3.5kg Bottle available from Aquotix.**EDIT, which I would have searched Aquotix earlier, looks like they're located in Australia** I didn't realize that valve was not a CGA 320 standard valve. Again I'm new to all of the pressurized Co2 stuff, so I just guessed that it was something else.

Perth Cichlid Society Forums

found it while searching for alternatives to the small disposable Co2 cartridges. My goal is to get a large Co2 tank and figure out a way to use this Hydor until I can save up some cash for a big boy regulator. 

I know i probably just purchased a headache, but it was 40 bucks vs 150+ off the other online stores I saw it on.

CO2 Magnetic Valve Solenoid Valve Night Time Cut Off for Aquarium 220V | eBay

will this type of Solenoid work for what I purchased? again I don't want to spend a ton because i know in 6 months I'm going to buy a decent setup with the solenoid and all the other bells & whistles built in.

I guess I could have spent a few more bucks and just bought a cheapy regulator with a solenoid already built in. But like Jman already mentioned some of the pb systems are hit or miss
Aquarium CO2 Regulator Dual Gauged Solenoid Magnetic Valve Auqa Labs UK EU Plug | eBay


----------



## attackonthebass (Aug 3, 2013)

UP Aqua C02 Cylinder A136 D8 X H 37cm 1L Bottle Only | eBay

RATS!!! they don't / can't ship these to the US.

The seller I bought this from on ebay said that If I couldn't find the parts I needed to get it working that i could sent it back to Him, and I'd just have to pay the shipping which I thought was pretty nice of him.

I'll know once I get the thing if it's a Piece o S


----------



## attackonthebass (Aug 3, 2013)

The part # XK4310 "Extendable Adapter for Advanced USA" was used to adapt to refillable co2 tank. This part is included with the CO2 Green NRG - Advanced system. Do not use the washer typically included with co2 tank. The regulator adapter has a built in washer.

seller said that XK4310 piece is in the box

UpperOrchard.net - Hydor NRG CO2 System Review

just found this review and according to this guys review it DOES NOT hook up a to a paintball canister? Strange considering the 1st picture I posted has one on it


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The one solenoid you linked is 220V?
Here's 3 Amazon.com: Replacement CO2 Solenoid For CO2 Regulator: Pet Supplies

Amazon.com: Milwaukee Instruments Solenoid Diaphragm Valve: Pet Supplies

CO2-magnetic Valve / Solenoid Valve Night Time Cut Off: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

For standard CGA 320 tanks you use a washer to hook and seal the regulator to the tank. When you use a CGA 320 regulator on a PB tank w/adapter, you do not use that washer to seal the regulator to the adapter. I think that is all that blurb you posted was telling you. The PB tanks use a different type of sealing. It's an o-ring that is fitted onto the tank. These have to be replaced from time to time.

Not sure what to tell you. From the sounds of it you will be lucky to get a refill. The most awesome thing about using PB tanks, IMO, is how easy it is to get them filled. At least where I live anyway. Dick's Sporting Goods sells PB tanks and refills them also. I think every 4th refill is free if you buy their tank but I can't remember. I think I remember discussion that Dick's may be moving to a different type of air for PB. I think this is a community thing and may affect getting CO2 refills further down the line.


----------



## attackonthebass (Aug 3, 2013)

coralbandit said:


> The one solenoid you linked is 220V?
> Here's 3 Amazon.com: Replacement CO2 Solenoid For CO2 Regulator: Pet Supplies
> 
> Amazon.com: Milwaukee Instruments Solenoid Diaphragm Valve: Pet Supplies
> ...


Will I then be able to just hook one of these up a timer and set it and forget it?


----------



## attackonthebass (Aug 3, 2013)

jrman83 said:


> For standard CGA 320 tanks you use a washer to hook and seal the regulator to the tank. When you use a CGA 320 regulator on a PB tank w/adapter, you do not use that washer to seal the regulator to the adapter. I think that is all that blurb you posted was telling you. The PB tanks use a different type of sealing. It's an o-ring that is fitted onto the tank. These have to be replaced from time to time.
> 
> Not sure what to tell you. From the sounds of it you will be lucky to get a refill. The most awesome thing about using PB tanks, IMO, is how easy it is to get them filled. At least where I live anyway. Dick's Sporting Goods sells PB tanks and refills them also. I think every 4th refill is free if you buy their tank but I can't remember. I think I remember discussion that Dick's may be moving to a different type of air for PB. I think this is a community thing and may affect getting CO2 refills further down the line.



What system, or setup are you two using? Any brand or brands you recommend for a PB setup? I thought the AQUATEK setup looked like a solid system. However, i wasn't sold on the price, figured if I was going to spend that kind of money I may as well get a larger setup.

Problem is, I only have a 29 gallon tank thats doesn't have a ton of plants but enough to where I think Co2 will be beneficial


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You can get any CGA 320 regulator that can be fitted to a PB tank with a $15 adapter. Cheapest I would go would be the Milwaukee MA957. Comes with solenoid and bubble counter attached.


----------



## attackonthebass (Aug 3, 2013)

Milwaukee MA957 CO2 Regulator Solenoid Bubble Counter | eBay

If I'm going to purchase a decent Co2 rig, i'm not apposed to spending 150 if it means that its not going to break on me. If I buy the one that you suggested for 90 bucks, and it breaks on me in a year I might as well just dish out the money and buy something built to last.

my 2nd question is do most Co2 tanks come with a CGA320 valve ? ?


----------



## attackonthebass (Aug 3, 2013)

Milwaukee seems like the nicest quality out of all of the rigs I've seen

is aquatek garbage?


----------



## attackonthebass (Aug 3, 2013)

Milwaukee MC122 and MA957 Ph Water Controller with CO2 Flow Pressure Regulator | eBay

I don't get the need for the Co2 probe? is a drop checker not sufficient? Or does the probe some how hook up to the reactor so that it turns off when enough Co2 is in the tank? 

Sorry for all the questions, If I'm going to spend the cash I want to make sure i get all the fixens that are needed


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

The MA957 is the lowest quality I would go with. I have two of them and have had not trouble with them in 3+yrs. Not to say that you couldn't get one to fail. They are not looked upon very well in the community.

I can't speak for the aquatek. No experience with it. You could Google reviews.

You don't need a ph controller, you only need the regulator...like in the link you posted earlier. The probe samples the ph in the water. CO2 lowers your ph, so when the probe detects a rise above the setting of the controller the solenoid kicks on the CO2.

And yes, most if not all CO2 tanks will have a CGA 320 standard valve.

If you want recommendations on a very good CO2 regulator, ie dependable/worry free, let me know.


----------



## attackonthebass (Aug 3, 2013)

appreciate all of the feedback, I'd just like to get something thats reliable and won't take a crap and kill my fish.

the DIY system is a major pain and I'd prefer to have a 10 or 5 lb tank, I can't imagine the paintball tanks lasting that long.

I don't want to have to go to sports authority to get tanks filled all of the time.

also, does anyone know if sports authority will fill any Co2 tank? Or just paintball


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

For recs:

I have one of these and frankly, love it. You will never have an end of tank dump problem like some regulators and they have a 3yr warranty.
CarbonDoser Electronic Co2 Regulator

I also have one of these and they are very good quality. I would prefer the other one.
Ideal CO2 Regulator | Green Leaf Aquariums

Both are $200+, but for worry-free operation and a company that will stand by when you have an issue, they are worth it.


----------



## attackonthebass (Aug 3, 2013)

I keep reading about this end of tank dump, so will the Co2 tank unload a ton of Co2 when nearing the end of the tank thus killing all of my fish?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

It is possible that the CO2 can run sort of uncontrolled during the time the solenoid is on when your tank volume starts to get low. If you pay attention to your CO2 and watch your bubble counter you can see it occurring. The good thing is it will only work during the "on" cycle. It can kill your fish if it is too much. This is a good reason why you should pay attention to your CO2 and how it is running.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I know you want to stay in expensive,but with my pH meter I have no dump as once water gets to pre set ph the sloenoid shuts off.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

A controller doesn't protect you from a dump. Any system that uses a needle valve can dump.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

jrman83 said:


> A controller doesn't protect you from a dump. Any system that uses a needle valve can dump.


???My ph meter turns solenoid on and off according to ph,if the tank dumps and co2 rises to high levels my ph will drop and controller will turn solenoid off.I'm pretty sure this will avoid my tank being overloaded.I've only exhausted tank once so far but didn't have issue then.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

The end of dump tank condition still exist. In your case it may save your fish, but could potentially still kill. My tanks do end of tank all the time, but my solenoids usually cut it off too. If the end of tank dump condition exist for the entire lighting period, this is where the fish become at risk. It is not a dump in a few seconds and its over, it is more of a substantial increase in bubbles.


----------



## attackonthebass (Aug 3, 2013)

So I got my Hydor kit in the mail yesterday. I then went to Walmart to buy the 88 gram disposable Co2 cartridges after that I went to sports authority to buy a filled Co2 tank.

I couldn't get the Co2 tank to screw onto the Hydor system without Co2 flying everywhere. I believe I am missing an adapter that will push the pin down. Sadly one of the two valve pieces in this kit was missing.

I think I need to purchase one of these and at least I'll be able to get the paintball tank going

Aquatek CO2 Paintball Tank CGA 320 Adapter | eBay

The disposable tank was another pain in @ss, I hooked it up, the guages were holding pressure. But the tank didn't last but one night? 

Another thing that sucks, is this Hydor kit was never really popular so it's hard to find any information on it.

Like someone said earlier in the post "you get what you paid for" at this point, I wish I can just return everything and buy the Milwaukee setup.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Probly my bad ,but never found what size tank(aquarium) you're trying to supplement.


----------



## attackonthebass (Aug 3, 2013)

29 gallon


----------



## attackonthebass (Aug 3, 2013)

Had to buy a few adapters and some teflon tape and everything is up and running.

whats strange is I can't get 1 bp/s even on full blast? it's pretty close, but it will work.

I bought a different diffuser because I broke my glass one and I've been using this crappy Fluval ceramic pieces o junk.

Hoping to switch out the gravel this weekend with black flourite and black floramax and then I can start buying some of the plants that I've wanted.

can't wait to have a nicely setup planted tank

thanks again for all the help


----------

